# Grasshoppers



## djdup (Jul 5, 2012)

Get some chickens...Lol


----------



## Kevtater (May 17, 2013)

djdup said:


> Get some chickens...Lol


Beat me to it.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

As long as you aren't treating something attractive to bees the chances of harm to the bees is pretty minimal. Garden centers will have plenty of good options. Grasshoppers are much easier to kill when they are young. You can minimize chemical usage by concentrating primarily on "bait" areas where they are the thickest as they tend to be attracted to the lushest vegetation.


----------



## postman (Jun 2, 2013)

NoLo bait


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Chickens.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Fishing hooks work well for me.


----------

